# phpmyadmin router problems

## LodBot

First of all, the reason why I'm posting in here is because the phpmyadmin forums are basically worthless.  Anyway, my phpmyadmin was working perfectly fine before I put it behind my router.  All the images were linked properly and I could run queries, but once I put it behind the router, I couldn't run queries and the none of the images were linked right.

I'm using port 8080 for http, and besides that I only have 21,22, and 27015 forwarded.

Any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## exklusve

do you have port 8080 open on your router pointing to your linux box and you have apache running on port 8080 ?  

is your phpmyadmin running in ssl mode?  port 445 i think it is ?

let me know.

----------

## LodBot

yes, 8080 is forwarded and apache is running on 8080.

I don't think I'm using ssl, but I'll double check.  If I am using ssl, I'll forward the proper port.

BTW: SSL uses 443

Thanks

----------

## devon

Sounds like an Apache problem to me. Does turning on UseCanonicalName in/etc/apache2/conf/commonapache2.conf help?

----------

## LodBot

 *devon wrote:*   

> Sounds like an Apache problem to me. Does turning on UseCanonicalName in/etc/apache2/conf/commonapache2.conf help?

 

It is allready on.  As for ssl, I'm not using ssl, but I tried to forward 443 anyway, and got nothing.

How do I set apache up to display a list of files in a folder if no index exhists?

Thanks

----------

## devon

 *LodBot wrote:*   

> How do I set apache up to display a list of files in a folder if no index exhists?

 

In commonapache2.conf:

```
<Directory /path/to/directory/>

        Options +Indexes

</Directory>
```

I think you can also do it using a .htaccess file and the proper settings in the commonapache2.conf file on how htaccess files are handled.

----------

## sschlueter

When you use port forwading, the URL you type into your browser contains a different IP / host name than the system's real IP / host name.

One solution is to edit the line $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] in the config.inc.php file.

----------

## LodBot

initially $cfg["PmaAbsoluteUri"] was set to "http://www.lodbot.com/dbadmin/", I set it to blank for auto detect, and it works now  :Smile: 

Thanks for the help

----------

